# А. На Юн Кин. "Под окном черемуха колышится"



## simon8808 (26 Июн 2011)

А. На Юн Кин. "Под окном черемуха колышится" пожалуйста у кого есть нотки вышлите. [email protected] Заранее благодарю!!


----------



## IlyaKop (16 Июн 2012)

Кто-нибудь откликнетесь! Скнитьте на [email protected]


----------



## Grivasso90 (2 Июл 2012)

Добрый день всем! Кто нибудь знает, есть ли вообще, где нибудь, написанные, на бумаге, эти ноты!? Очень бы хотелось поиграть!! В замен вышлю много интересного!! Люди откликнитесь - плиз!


----------



## drewlion (14 Авг 2012)

А. На Юн Кин. "Под окном черемуха колышится" пожалуйста у кого есть нотки вышлите. [email protected] Заранее благодарю!!


----------



## Bondarenko (15 Авг 2012)

есть печатный вариант, но не хватает одной страницы...
http://narod.ru/disk/59422691001.9feeb83307f0f634bbd2d7d61eef7b5d/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D
0%B4%20%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC%20%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%
85%D0%B0.pdf.html


----------



## coolilnaz (19 Авг 2013)

Пожалуйста обновите ссылку или скиньте мне на почту: [email protected] Заранее благодарю)


----------



## Karen35 (18 Июн 2014)

Пожалуйста, скиньте мне тоже ноты А. На Юн Кин. "Под окном черемуха колышется", если можно на [email protected] или просто ссылку.


----------



## Sti1 (18 Июн 2014)

Поддерживаю. Обновите пожалуйста ссылку. буду очень признателен.

ребят. ни у кого нет?


----------



## Dctbybxtuj (26 Май 2015)

Скиньте и мне, пожалуйста - [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Май 2015)

*Фантазия (Под окном черемуха  колышится* )памяти В.Черникова.


----------



## valentin.92 (17 Ноя 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> *Фантазия (Под окном черемуха  колышится* )памяти В.Черникова.


----------



## valentin.92 (17 Ноя 2016)

Подскажите пожалуйста из какого сборника эти перепечатаны ноты?


----------



## valentin.92 (17 Ноя 2016)

valentin.92 писал:


> Подскажите пожалуйста из какого перепечатаны эти ноты?


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Ноя 2016)

valentin.92 () писал:Kosthenko писал:*Фантазия (Под окном черемуха  колышится* )памяти В.Черникова.                           valentin.92 писал:Подскажите пожалуйста из какого перепечатаны эти ноты?
                     Здравствуйте,valentin.92.К сожалению такой инфо, я не обладаю.С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## Andrey Aksenov (22 Авг 2017)

Отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (22 Авг 2017)

andrey aksenov () писал:Отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]                                                                                     Здравствуйте,Андрей! Здесь в теме,мое сообщ.№10 от 26-05-2015 ,*читаете внимательно,*там опубликовано произвелен.А. На Юн Кин. "Под окном черемуха колышится",Вы подводите курсор к единствен.надписи,там более 600 скачиваний и ссылка жива, тогда появиться подчеркнутось(это активность публикации),затем мыш. кликаете 1-2 раза и САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО СКАЧИВАЕТЕ к себе на комп.В помощь вот , пожалуйста,предварительно Вам скриншот просмотрите по части:  ЧТО и КАК. и лишь тогда будет Вам сразу счастье и ЧЕРЕМУХА СРАЗУ ЗАКОЛЫШИТЬСЯ ПОД ОКНОМ  В Кастельфидардо.Примечание: Для просмотра скриншота  - кликнете по нему 1 раз ,не покупая микроскоп(как Захарыч у нас на форуме) и изображение приблизиться,прочтите и опять кликните по тому-же изображению,и все удалиться.Желаю УДАЧИ.В Ваших интересах-же  научиться скачивать  с форумов и не только у нас.   С уважением  -   Kosthenko


----------

